# Lilo non trova la partizione root

## Zievatron

Installando Gentoo, seguendo il manuale, sono riuscito ad arrivare fino all'installazione di Lilo.

A questo punto, però, nell'ouput vedo questo messaggio:

```
 * Could not determine root partition!
```

E' una cosa normale, o è un problema?

Ho solo la swap separata e condivisa tra Gentoo e Salix. Per il resto 1 OS = 1 partizione.

----------

## Zievatron

Aggiornamento:

Ho tentato di configurare il Lilo di Salix in modo da fargli gestire anche l'avvio di Gentoo. Ma non ci sono riuscito.

La modifica che ho apportato consiste nell'aggiunta, sotto, di queste righe, come dall'esempio di configurazione del manuale di Gentoo:

```
image = /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo # Il nome dato all'immagine del kernel

label = Gentoo                       # Il nome dato alla sezione

read-only                            # Avvio con root di sola lettura. Non modificare!

root = /dev/sda1                     # Posizione del filesystem root
```

Il log di lilosetup dice:

```
Reading boot sector from /dev/sda

Using BITMAP secondary loader

Calling map_insert_data

Mapping bitmap file /boot/salix.bmp

Calling map_insert_file

Boot image: /boot/vmlinuz-huge-3.2.29

Added Salix  *

Boot image: /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo

Fatal: open /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo: No such file or directory
```

Poi ho provato a fare riferimento al modo incui le righe sono scritte per l'avvio di Salix, cambiando le righe per Gentoo così:

```
image = /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo # Il nome dato all'immagine del kernel

root = /dev/disk/by-uuid/c79e3c4a-9671-4e57-b8ba-b2bf368e2c1e      # Posizione del filesystem root

label = Gentoo                       # Il nome dato alla sezione

read-only                            # Avvio con root di sola lettura. Non modificare!
```

Ma il risultato è invariato.   :Sad: 

Ovviamente, se guardo dal file manager, nella partizione di Gentoo trovo /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo

----------

## xdarma

 *Zievatron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> image = /boot/miokernel-3.5.7-gentoo # Il nome dato all'immagine del kernel
> 
> ...

 

Forse per usare gli UUID devi modificare lilo.conf come suggerito qui:

Using LILO to boot disks by UUID

----------

## Zievatron

Ma il Lilo di Salix funziona già con gli UUID.

Infatti, ho provato così copiando dalle righe per l'avvio di Salix e sostituendo i dati con quelli della partizione di Gentoo.

Il problema è che anche se la partizione è lì, la dir è lì, il kernel è lì, il lilosetup mi dice che non trova la dir o il file.

----------

## Zievatron

Aggiornamento:

Ho deciso di abbandonare Lilo e passare a Grub sia su Salix che su Gentoo.

Ho risolto per metà. Ho inserito le seguenti righe nel grub.cfg di Salix:

```
    ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

    menuentry 'Gentoo grub' {

    set root=(hd0,1)

    chainloader +1

    }

    ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
```

Ora Gentoo compare come scelta, ma non funziona l'avvio.

Mi dice "Invalid Signature".

Non è che sia un gran progresso, è vero. Ma almeno Grub la partizione la vede e mi dice qualcosa. Il guaio è che a me quello che dice non suggerisce niente.

Qualche suggerimento?

----------

